# American car insurance.



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A customer of mine has an 18 year old son who passed his test in December and on my last visit he was asking me all sorts of questions about insuring an American car. HE WAS LOOKING AT EITHER A DODGE CHARGER OR A FORD MUSTANG!!!!!!!!!!but couldnt get a quote for some reason on Go Compare.
I did try to tell him it would probably cost more than the car itself to insure if anyone would actually insure him but he wouldnt have it and said he was going to ring round to get quotes. So would he get insured for a 4.8L car?


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

None of the mainstream will touch him as they wont have enough data to give a risk assessment, but he may get a bespoke company like Adrian Flux to quote.

\no need to mention that the Excess will be exorbitant....and so will the quote, but good luck to him.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

carfix said:


> None of the mainstream will touch him as they wont have enough data to give a risk assessment, but he may get a bespoke company like Adrian Flux to quote.
> 
> no need to mention that the Excess will be exorbitant....and so will the quote, but good luck to him.


Actually it'll be good luck to everyone else on the road if he gets the insurance.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

If you look at the american car magazines they are full of specialist insurance specialists. Is he looking at classic american cars or new models?

Let us know what the quote is when you know as I'd love to know!


----------

